# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا > مبتدی: ارور در اجرای ایجاد پنجره

## saeed51100

سلام
مثال صفحه 395 آقای جعفر نژاد قمی را عینا با نت بینز اجرا کرده و ارور می دهد . اشکال از کجاست ؟

//پنجره و استفاده از Jbutton و Jlabel


package test113;
import javax.swing.JFrame;


public class Test113 {


   private static final int WIDTH=350;
   private static final int HEIGHT=350;
  
   public static void main (String[] args){
       LabelsColorsFonts demoObject=new LabelsColorsFonts();
       demoObject.setSize(WIDTH , HEIGHT);
       demoObject.setVisible(true);
       demoObject.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON  _CLOSE);
      
    }
    
}




//فایل جدیدLabelsColorsFonts


import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;



public class LabelsColorsFonts extends JFrame{
    private JLabel javaL , programmingL ;
    private JButton colorB , fontB ;
    private ColorButtonHandler cHandler ;
    private FontButtonHandler fHandler ;
    private Container pane ;
    
    public LabelsColorsFonts(){
        //Create two labels
            javaL=new JLabel("Java",SwingConstants.CENTER);
            programmingL=new JLabel("Programming",SwingConstants.CENTER);
        
        //Create color button
            colorB=new JButton("Color");
            cHandler=new ColorButtonHandler();
            colorB.addActionListener(cHandler);
        
        //Create font button
            fontB=new JButton("Font");
            fHandler=new FontButtonHandler();
            fontB.addActionListener(fHandler);
        
        //Set the title of the window
            setTitle("Labels , fonts , and colors demonstration");
        
        //Get the container
            pane=getContentPane();
        
        //Set the layout
            pane.setLayout(new GridLayout(2,2));
            
        //Place the components in the pane
            pane.add(javaL);
            pane.add(programmingL);
            pane.add(colorB);
            pane.add(fontB);
                               
    }
    //**************************************************  *
    
    private class ColorButtonHandler implements ActionListener{
    @Override
    public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){  
    javaL.setForeground(Color.red);
    programmingL.setForeground(Color.blue);
    
    pane.setBackground(Color.cyan);
    
    colorB.setBackground(Color.orange);
    fontB.setBackground(Color.orange);
      }
  
    }//end of class class ColorButtonHandler
//**************************************************  *******
    private class FontButtonHandler implements ActionListener{
 @Override
 public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
     javaL.setFont(new Font("Arial",Font.BOLD,24));
     programmingL.setFont(new Font("Arial",Font.BOLD,24));
    
 }
}//End of class FontHandler
}//End of class LabelsColorsFonts

----------


## vahid-p

خطا رو بنویسید

----------


## saeed51100

> خطا رو بنویسید


Exception in thread "main" java.lang.RuntimeException: Uncompilable source code - Erroneous tree type: test113.LabelsColorsFonts
	at test113.Test113.main(Test113.java:14)
C:\Users\soroosh\AppData\Local\NetBeans\Cache\8.1\  executor-snippets\run.xml:53: Java returned: 1
BUILD FAILED (total time: 0 seconds)

----------


## vahid-p

شما در کلاس Test113 از LabelsColorsFonts استفاده کردید در صورتی که نه این کلاس رو import کردید و نه مشخصه در یک پکیج هستند (اگر در یک پکیج هستند نیازی به import نیست). در کلاس LabelsColorsFonts ابتدای کلاس package test113; رو نمیبینم.
هر چند اگر از ide استفاده کنید این خطاها رو بهتون میگه و به اینجا نمیرسه که بخواید کامپایل کنید و اجرا کنید و بعد خطا بگیرید.

----------

